# Meta-Tags DC.Creator



## silverhay (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
was ist der Unterschied, wenn man Meta-Tags mit
DC.bla schreibt oder name="bla" content="bla" ?

gruß


----------



## cameeel (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,

    also DC steht auf jeden Fall schonmal für "Dublin Core"...
    Lies dir mal folgenden Seite durch, da sollten deine Fragen beantwortet werden:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#dublin_core

 EDIT: Deine Frage wurde übrigens schonmal gestellt ist mir grad aufgefallen, also bitte vorher immer die Forensuche verwenden: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials187385.html



    MfG
    cAm3eel


----------

